# I just love neat builds



## zadiac (29/10/15)

I just love very neat dual coil builds. It says a lot about the person building it.
Some pictures. It's art. It's beautiful




























This one is my favorite

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Puff Daddy (30/10/15)

They look awesome, but some of the builds out there just take way too long to build for the minimal improvement


----------



## zadiac (30/10/15)

I built a staggered fused clapton in my Sapor last night and I will tell you, it's no minimal improvement, it's a massive improvement. The way it is experienced differs from person to person. For me it's a huge improvement in flavor.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff Daddy (30/10/15)

zadiac said:


> I built a staggered fused clapton in my Sapor last night and I will tell you, it's no minimal improvement, it's a massive improvement. The way it is experienced differs from person to person. For me it's a huge improvement in flavor.



Yeah, not all are a waste of time, but some builds like a nano dragon is easier to build than a tricro coil, however the flavour and vapor is similar


----------

